# Breed crossing question



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

In my ameraucana breeding pen, I also have a buff Orpington, and a few RIR hens. I have an ameraucana roo. Am thinking about hatching out a few of the RIR/ Ameraucana crosses, and some of the buff/ameraucana cross eggs, just to see what I get. Wondering if anyone has tried this combo, and what the results were. If only bad will come from this, I don't care to do it. Thanks!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Jim said:


> ... If only bad will come from this, I don't care to do it. Thanks!


I don't have an answer for you other than; how bad can a bunch of cute little chicks be?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Jim said:


> In my ameraucana breeding pen, I also have a buff Orpington, and a few RIR hens. I have an ameraucana roo. Am thinking about hatching out a few of the RIR/ Ameraucana crosses, and some of the buff/ameraucana cross eggs, just to see what I get. Wondering if anyone has tried this combo, and what the results were. If only bad will come from this, I don't care to do it. Thanks!


Jim,

Having done a bit of "cross breeding" over the years the only advice I'd give you is simply have a plan or reason for making any cross you desire. "Just to see what you get" from a cross is perhaps one goal but in my case I was looking for a faster growing dual purpose fowl when I crossed Buckeyes to Dark Cornish....the cockerels grew quickly and produced excellent meat in less time than a "purebred" Buckeye and the pullets ended up being good layers, too! Anytime you cross two breeds you get something called "Hybrid Vigor" and generally it is almost always a good thing (egg laying is the exception in some cases) with respect to the offspring. Some people like to cross breed simply to see what colors or variety they can create. There really is no downside because you can always EAT the males when they mature or collect eggs from the hens!!!

Go for it, enjoy it and send us a post card!!!


----------

